# seaway challenge results finals posted



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

final results posted and thanks to the seaway for excellent series kudos...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

anybody get their trophy yet ?????


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

:thumbs_upRecieved mine today,very nice .They had are names put on them.Thks


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Got mine as well,thanks folks.


----------

